

Play mario to navigate this website - sherjilozair
http://www.concetto.co.in/

======
Smudge
Sometimes, if you _really_ know your target audience and how they'll respond,
it's okay to create what might typically be considered a UX nightmare. I'm not
convinced that this was one of those times, but I could be wrong.

------
pavel_lishin
Cute, but surprisingly difficult to get to some places. (Also, wouldn't be
surprised if Nintendo lawyers came knocking.)

~~~
FreshCode
A Nintendo lawsuit threat would be the best possible press outlet for these
guys.

------
dakotasmith
Cute and potentially litigious.

Hope that is what you were going for.

~~~
TillE
I could be wrong, but I think Nintendo has been very hands-off when it comes
to old Mario stuff. It's blatantly infringing, but they probably won't even
send you a C&D.

It suffers by not fully committing to the idea. For example, once I've gone
into a specific event category, now I have to use my mouse to navigate and
scroll. Oh well. It's a nice HTML5 novelty, but just as unusable as all those
terrible Flash sites.

~~~
dakotasmith
> It suffers by not fully committing to the idea.

It suffers by committing to this idea at all. Were it not for the exploitative
nostalgia, no one would feel it was compelling.

> It's a nice HTML5 novelty, but just as unusable as all those terrible Flash
> sites.

It is a poor counterfeit. SMB has physics, this does not appear to. Your
example of the context switch is another obvious annoyance. How does it's
presentation add to the experience? I think it detracts.

------
sodafountan
This is really pretty cool but I had a major issue not relating to the content
but more about the goal. After spending about ten minutes navigating the
"site" I still had no idea what this company was about or what it had to
offer, I still don't really know quite frankly. I was so distracted by this
really cool and novel concept that I didn't even bother to find out what the
"point" was. That's a very serious problem.

Now if this is just a proof of concept then it worked, however it appeared as
though there was a real company behind all of the distractions.

It's kind of funny really, as an indie game developer myself I find one of the
hardest tasks to portray to the user is the "point" of the game so to speak,
it's kind of cool to see what types of challenges this site and the developers
are going to have to face.

------
saygt
A lot of painful movement bugs

------
Yhippa
I wouldn't want to have to use their site all the time in this way but I
really enjoyed this. Talk about "gamification" of your website!

------
jbupit
Awesome site. Navigate enough and you'll find a hidden 'Star' on the home page
behind the Events pipe. :D

------
Kiro
Reminds me of <http://www.effectgames.com/games/mariodemo/> which is also made
with divs only (no canvas!).

------
icefox
In Chrome and Safari I can't get past the instruction screen :(

~~~
jrajav
Make sure you enable plugins.

~~~
icefox
:( I am so used to seeing toy things like this in html/js that it is a bit sad
to see a flash plugin is required.

------
com2kid
Page scrolls left and right as I move around. E.g. white borders appear on
side of screen.

Also, lots of other bugs. :(

------
usea
ctrl+arrows are keys in Opera to go back/forward and to highlight links on a
page. Needless to say, you cannot use the run button on this site in Opera.

